# Updated MAC Collection!!  Pic Heavy!!! =]



## Emmy84 (Aug 12, 2007)

This is my most updated MAC collection photo that I have. I got bored again, hehe. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Top to Bottom, Left to Right (I didn't do line breaks, it's just all of them how they appear)::

Nocturnelle, Cranberry, Endless Love, Creme de Violet, Passionate, Purple Shower, Roming, Hepcat, Swish, Melton Mauve, Budding Beauty, Slip Pink, Parfait Amour, Jeweltone, Hush, Sketch, Fresh Water, Blue Edge, Electric Eel, Jewel Blue, Turquatic, Pompus Blue, Bronze, Retrospeck, Woodwinked, Knight Devine, Black Tied, Overgrown, Wondergrass, Vellum, Orange, Firespot, Chrome Yellow, Going Bananas






Top to Botton, Left to Right::

True Chartruse, Old Gold, Golden Olive, Rush Metal, Golden Lemon, Primary Yellow, Cornflower, Ruby Red, Fuchsia, Accent Red, Frozen White, Pinked Mauve, Copper Glitter, Jewelmarine Glitter, Violet, Naval Blue, Dark Soul






Left to Right::

Take Wing, Pandamonium, Bouduior Hues






Top to Bottom::

Goldenair, Peacocky, Greenplay, Pop Iris, Fuchsia-Ism






Top to Bottom::

Silverbleu, Sea Me, Sharkskin






Left to Right::

Silverstroke, Jadeye






Top to Bottom, Left to Right::

Graphito, Mauvism, Base Light, Shimma, Flammable, Chartru






Left to Right::

Medium Pressed Powder, Golen Bronzer, NW 20 Studio Fluid Fix






Left to Right::

Zoomlash-Mythic Blue, Pro Lash-Coal Black, Pro Long Lash-Pitch Black, Zoomlash-Zoom Black






Lash #7 & Duo






Left to Right::

Blast O' Blue, Vivacious, Viva Glam VI, Full For You, Oversexed






Left to Right::

Medium Water Base, Medium Eyeliner






Blot Film that MAC sent me for giving 2 counters an awesome thank you for being so awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Top to Bottom, Left to Right:: (The misc stuff, and my silly glitter sample I forgot about until after I put my pigments/glitters up)

Brush Cleaner, Fix +, Charged Water-Revitilizing Energy, Turquoise Glitter sample, MAC pin from eBay

--
I lost my brush picture, but for all interested parties (haha) I've got a 219, 266, 190, 217, 209 and three 242.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 12, 2007)

Envious of the pigments!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So nice!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 12, 2007)

soooo gorgeous!!! I love your collection. GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 14, 2007)

Great collection, I love your e/s colors.


----------



## KAIA (Aug 14, 2007)

Really nice collection! I like how you keep the boxes , it looks neat.


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 15, 2007)

wow!! that's alot of makeup!!! cool!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice collection & photos.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW! Nice collection. I really appreciate these type of collections. Careful thought out choices and it's obvious that you have spent alot of money. Nice!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice collection! I'm just itchin' to depot those eye shadows, haha!


----------



## M.I.A. (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice haul babe


----------



## HeroinesHeroine (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you for including the product names!
You have a wonderful collection.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, you keep your boxes? 
Nice collection.


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2007)

gorgeous collection!


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 1, 2007)

Your collectioin is awesome!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2007)

fabulous collection!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice collection. The pigges look so pretty.


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Great collection !! 

Nice to see I'm not the only one that keeps everything in their boxes


----------



## crazeddiva (Nov 12, 2007)

Amazing stash


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)




----------

